

Ask HN: Fun side project - what should I name it? - peterlai

What should I name a service that archives weekly screenshots of startup homepages?<p>I've always wanted to study the process of how startups that launch with simple products iterate towards success. I'm sure others share my curiosity.<p>This is what my app would do: 
1. Maintain a list of promising startups. 
2. Take weekly screenshots of homepages for these startups. 
3. Allow people to browse a gallery of screenshots for each startup that my service tracks.<p>This service shouldn't be too hard to code up. I've coded up similar services in the past. Nonetheless, I hate starting projects without first naming them.<p>So, wise readers of Hacker News, what do you think I should name my web app?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
Robin_Message
applapse.com sounds nice to me. It could connote a time lapse recording of an
application and isn't registered. I like it.

iterup.com just came to me, is short, easish to say/spell and doesn't resolve.

iterrate.com - with this name, people could rate the designs as they change.
Spelling is a bit off, but it's only a fun techie project so it perhaps
matters less.

------
uptown
You should take a look at Perpetually. They presented at TechCrunch 50 in 2009
and have some great technology designed to do something similar to what you've
been thinking about, though their focus is enterprise customers, not startups.
Worth a look, and their solution may give you some ideas for your own.

<http://www.perpetually.com/>

------
paraschopra
Archive.org already does that for you.

I also had a similar idea of tracking a startup through history (showing
everything from historical alexa traffic to google news to tweets to
screenshots to blog-mentions). Screenshots alone won't give a lot of
information but if you add meta-information to it, you will be able to see the
startup's evolution.

------
dbingham
Iteration Underway (iterationunderway.net is available)

I like the idea a lot. It would be interesting to see how startup homepages
evolve over time. It would also be interesting, where possible, to see other
pages. For web applications: screen shots of the application, for non-web
based start ups: about page, faq, etc.

------
happybuy
Some random suggestions (may or may not be available as domains): pivotvision,
appsnaps, apparazzi, startupbooth.

~~~
user24
aw man, appsnaps.com is taken! That's a great name. appsna.ps is available
though.

------
pmjordan
"upshot" would have a nice double connection to the subject.

.com domain is taken though apparently not used.

~~~
Robin_Message
It's owned by Oracle. Any oracle devs on here who want to ask corporate to
gift someone a nice domain?

EDIT: Although I doubt they will, since they presumably acquired the
upshot.com domain when they bought and killed upshot, a competing startup...

~~~
acangiano
Huge corporations don't have a process in place to authorize such a
transaction (unless you are offering them some serious money, in which case
they will figure out a way).

------
tunaslut
hometime would be a great name - but the com is already gone

you could go for an evolution like theme - originofapps

or maybe something like recap(p)

------
pmjoyce
Sounds like an interesting service. If you could snapshot their pricing/plans
page too, where possible, it could get very interesting.

------
moconnor
How about something simple? It's similar to webshots, so how about one of
these free domains? startupshots.com startupsnaps.com

------
peterlai
How about homepagehotness.com?

Even though it's a bit long, the name makes me smile, and it seems like it may
be memorable.

~~~
AlexMuir
That's shit. No-one says homepage, and hotness is not something I associate
with a webpage.

------
metamemetics
<http://wordoid.com/> great site for helping come up with names

------
AlexMuir
snaplapse.com

~~~
arn
startlapse and sitelapse also available and I kind of like 'em

~~~
photon_off
Sitelapse is great!

~~~
aw3c2
Absolutely. It feels like a natural choice and is easy to remember: "The
service that does timelapses of websites"

------
fjabre
AddictedToStartups.com

------
revorad
morangutan

glimpset

snappmaster

snapplove

------
minalecs
something to do with landing pages ?

------
trizk
startupsnapshot.com is available

------
LaPingvino
startupsatwork.com ?

------
luckytaxi
good luck

------
SUKKZZ
muggShot

